# Hells Canyon



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I tentatively going on a Hells Canyon trip in two weeks. We're doing Hells Canyon visitor center to Pittsburg landing. I want to bring my six year old son, but I also don't want to scare the hell out of him. What I'm hoping to learn from the group is whether the major rapids can be walked around. Anyone know?

Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

They can be walked but some would be a long walk on a rocky trail, granite in particular. You'd be walking wild sheep, granite and waterspout at least. Is he a good swimmer? If not no way I'd bring a 6yr old down there at what can be decent high water waves that can surprise you.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Possible but expect it to be time-consuming and lotta snakes. 

This doesn’t seem like the best plan to me but hey to each their own.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not looking like particularly high water this season, they're really only releasing based on power usage, and I'd suspect that flows will be similar to the past couple weeks--14,000-16,000cfs high, and 9,000-10,000cfs low...unless it gets crazy hot and people are really running their air conditioners.



USGS Current Conditions for USGS 13290450 SNAKE RIVER AT HELLS CANYON DAM ID-OR STATE LINE x







NOAA - National Weather Service - Water


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)




water.weather.gov














Also really depends on your 6 year-old.
IMHO that's pretty young unless your kid is crazy sendy and/or a good hiker.


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks all for the quick responses. Sounds like it best to give him another year or so to grow. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

If MT4Runner is correct, and my money says he is, the lines are pretty straightforward at those flows and if you stop to scout, the walk is 1/3 of the way done when scouting. There are snakes though so make some noise if you choose to walk. We'll be down there in a couple weeks and barring a heat wave, I doubt the green room even comes in.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

But get him out!! Do some overnights on something Class I-II nearer to home.

My girls didn't do an overnight until they were 15 and 17... it's "never too late" but they definitely could have enjoyed it much younger.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Conundrum said:


> If MT4Runner is correct, and my money says he is, the lines are pretty straightforward at those flows and if you stop to scout, the walk is 1/3 of the way done when scouting. There are snakes though so make some noise if you choose to walk. We'll be down there in a couple weeks and barring a heat wave, I doubt the green room even comes in.


We're on the Main 6/17 and taking out at Heller. all winter I was scared of what Slide was going to look like and now I'm hoping for enough water to cover the rocks! haha


----------



## marley (Dec 19, 2013)

*MT4Runner *I agree completely. We will definitely get him out. I grew up boating and want him to have the same experiences.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

marley said:


> *MT4Runner *I agree completely. We will definitely get him out. I grew up boating and want him to have the same experiences.


My daughter is 6. I’m pretty conservative on what I take her on, but she absolutely loves being on the boat with me and we float together a lot. Stay smart, but get that kid up to speed quick! Haha


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a six year old who screams for every rifle but you just gotta ask your self honestly, " could he swim outa this on his own?" I am very cautious and will not under any circumstance chance it with mine. Of course she'll not be a Travis Pastrana but iam good with that. She'll do here first class 3 this year after the drop. Other thing that's makes it hard is either you gotta walk or your wife and my wife gets mad she misses the rapids and is sometimes scared to row. Just want everyone's children to be safe and sound for decades to come!!!


----------



## salmo7000 (Jan 14, 2020)

You might also consider Pittsburg Landing to Heller Bar if you wanted to get your 6-year old out. That float can be easily done in 2 nights, 3 to make it leisurely. No big rapids whatsoever. Lovely float, nice camps. Heavy jet boat traffic on the weekends, but during the week it's not bad.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rdramsey said:


> My daughter is 6. I’m pretty conservative on what I take her on, but she absolutely loves being on the boat with me and we float together a lot. Stay smart, but get that kid up to speed quick! Haha


yeah, don't push them...keep it FUN!!

I let my youngest run the Lochsa from the campground to the Fish Creek ramp at age 9..she flipped in the wavetrain right below camp and never got in a kayak again. (before pic)








Took her 8 more years before she willingly ran the Lochsa in a raft.
but then she loved it...(age 17, same helmet)









We lost a big chunk of river time through the middle of her childhood due to one scare. Don't push 'em!!


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Bring the kiddo in from p berg down. With my younger kids I run the upper, kids and wife come in and run the rest, lots of logistics but pretty easy.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Realize I’ve made a lot of assumptions but just relating my own experience. Have had the best 115 degree day at imnaha creek with my kids and still some fun water


----------

